# Hip dysplasia?



## Bulina (Jun 18, 2015)

I have read a lot about hip dysplasia and now I am paranoid... 

My maltese always sits or lies like in the pictures below... Typical symptom of hip dysplasia.

She runs like a bunny hopping but I always thought it was just cute... However, she doesn't seem she is in pain because she is very active.


She did grow up very rapidly going from 1.1 lbs at 8 weeks to 8 lbs at 5 months... 

I am checking with my vet tomorrow but my main concern is that if she does get diagnosed with HD there no specialists for this case around my area...



I am truly hoping it's just paranoia...


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't think that you can tell about hip dysplasia unless an x Ray is done. 
I had a Yorkie(years ago) that had it. We didn't even know that he had hip dysplasia until he was a senior and started to walk with a rolling gait. He never showed any symptoms until then. Back then surgery was never mentioned and with his age, it probably wouldn't of been done. 
I wouldn't worry about it unless there is lifting of the leg or some other symptom.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I've heard that particular pose you show described as a "puppy sit," so I don't know if it is indicative of a problem.

If there are any skeletal problems, you will want to keep the weight "lean" for a small dog. My Sweetness has LP in both back legs and at one time was waaaaaayyy overweight at over 8 pounds. She is now 6.5 - 6.75 pounds, which is thin but not too thin according to my vet, and has no problems at all with her knees. 

Many vets are reluctant to tell us our dogs are overweight - so if you can't EASILY feel her ribs simply by placing your hands over her, then she is probably overweight. You can google all sorts of pictures and information to help you tell.

I found it very easy to take the weight off Sweetness by simply reducing the amount of food, eliminating most snacks, and giving her frozen green beans as a treat. Good luck.


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

My doxies sit just like that and don't have hip problems.

I would do as advised, keep weight down. 

Get xrays taken of back also as well as hips.

The bunny hop walk could be something going on with the back. I have one rescue boy with calcified discs that will hop like that sometimes but we had him to the vet recently and there was nothing wrong. He's over 12 and still active and there is no need for surgery.

I can't stress enough to keep weight down.

Omega fish oil in their diet will help too.


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

If she's still the puppy, her bones are still growing and the growth palates (i hope i got the terminology right) are not closed (they finish closing around 1,5 year), and her joints are still loose. So it's possible that she stop sitting like this and bunny hopping with age. The x-Ray to diagnose hip dysplasia are usually done when the dog is 2 years old, although I know some people who done it on a puppy, to get corrective surgery - but the result of such surgery is not sure, and those puppies had serious mobility issues.

Of course, proper joint care is always good and can prevent problems in future. You can add some good joint supplement into diet. I hadn't let my girl jump on and off bed until she was 7 or 8 months old. I still carry her on the stairs - stairs are terrible for joints and spine of a dog, especially small and with long back, like Maltese. I waited with strainous activities until my dog was one year old. It's important to keep dog lean and fit - strong muscles can help keep joints in place, and minimalize the symptoms even if the dog do have joints issues. So dog with HD or LP still can lead normal, active life, just with picking activities that don't put a lot of stress on joints.


----------

